
Five Doomsday Scenarios for IT: Tech Apocalypse - hachiya
http://www.pcworld.com/article/191516-2/
======
bediger
Scare-mongering of the worst sort: the obvious sort. C'mon guys, if you're
going to posit "doomsday" threats, use a little imagination.

